# Kira on "Mob Wives"..



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure if any of you have ever heard of this reality show. It's called Mob Wives. It's about a few women, who's husbands are reputed mobsters, and either in jail or on parole. They pretty much put their lives on public television, for all to see.

The show takes place here in Staten Island, NY, and one of the women live a block away.

So... I'm walking with Kira in a local park, and I see a film crew walking my direction. They were filming a scene, and asked if I would move to the side as they passed.
As they passed, the director asked if I would mind if they filmed Kira. I allowed them to do so. They filmed her sitting next to me, and also filmed as she started walking away with me.

Just thought I'd share the experience.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I knew Kira would be discovered soon.Ha HA!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you know when it will air?

DD1 used to watch that show. It was a good lesson for her to learn exactly how psycho adult women can be, lol.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I hope you concealed her identity...just in case!! I've only seen the show in passing, my husband thinks the women look "gross".


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never heard of the show, the title is kind of scary!

Did they say how there were going to use the footage? I know, I ruin all the fun! LOL


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ant-nee, I didn't know you were on Staten Island! I haven't been there in forever (90's) but have a ton of good memories. I also did not realize that was filmed there. I've only seen cuts on The Soup, I'm going to have to watch.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

My wife watches it because it's in our backyard. I'll occasionally see a few of them in the local supermarket. It's really bad, the way these people act.

Funny story.... I was on line at Walbaums. I was using the express line, and only have a 100 dollar bill for a quart of milk. The machine got jammed, and I had a bunch of people huffing and puffing behind me .. LOL
One of them, was one of the women on the show. She' cursing, and muther f**kering me up and down. I knew who she was, and was just laughing under my breath, and going THAT much slower. LOL.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Ant-nee, I didn't know you were on Staten Island! I haven't been there in forever (90's) but have a ton of good memories. I also did not realize that was filmed there. I've only seen cuts on The Soup, I'm going to have to watch.


 
LOL.. You're from Staten Island?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Do you know when it will air?
> 
> 
> DD1 used to watch that show. It was a good lesson for her to learn exactly how psycho adult women can be, lol.


I watched the last episode, to get an idea how long before they actually air it. The last show was filmed in the Summer months. So I'll guess it's about 6 months out.



Stosh said:


> I hope you concealed her identity...just in case!! I've only seen the show in passing, my husband thinks the women look "gross".


Haha 



Courtney said:


> I have never heard of the show, the title is kind of scary!
> 
> Did they say how there were going to use the footage? I know, I ruin all the fun! LOL


One of the "wives" had her dog with her. So it was more of a "dog in passing". 
Of course when Kira went to sniff, I had to show off her "leave it" command LOL


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anthony8858 said:


> LOL.. You're from Staten Island?


A long time ago and we used to go back and visit family there. I would love to go back again someday and see how things have changed. My grandma lived in Rosebank and I am betting it's much different now. I met my first GSD there when I was a little kid - her neighbor had one, a beautiful sable.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Yous guys will be famous!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> Yous guys will be famous!!


Fugetuboutit


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

shepherd just won herding group anthony, hooray! well my hubby was born in staten island and his fathers whole family is there. we live in nj,but we visit the island often. we were just there for a baby christening, the place was right on the water, so beautiful. of course my hubby is italian  oh and i never watch mob wives, not my cup of tea


----------



## KingsCastle (Jul 20, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> Not sure if any of you have ever heard of this reality show. It's called Mob Wives. It's about a few women, who's husbands are reputed mobsters, and either in jail or on parole. They pretty much put their lives on public television, for all to see.
> 
> The show takes place here in Staten Island, NY, and one of the women live a block away.
> 
> ...


The only reason to watch the show is to get a glimpse of Kira. That would be cool if you guys made the cut.


----------

